
Debugging with Git Bisect [video] - shawndumas
http://randyfay.com/content/debugging-git-bisect
======
alxndr
My favorite part of `git bisect` is `run`: give it a script that'll exit with
0 for a good commit and non-0 for a bad commit, and it'll do it all for you!

Personal gripe: I always, always, forget to `git bisect reset`.

~~~
lucaspiller
Solution: Automate it [https://github.com/grosser/git-
autobisect](https://github.com/grosser/git-autobisect)

~~~
alxndr
Hm, how does it decide how far back to start?

~~~
lucaspiller
It defaults to looking through the last 1000 commits, as it's automatic it
doesn't really matter if it isn't optimal.

~~~
alxndr
Just means you might be grabbing more coffee than you were expecting,
especially if your test takes some time.

